# MUSCO MXT any one have tryed b4?



## nR_Kris (Dec 21, 2004)

MUSCO MXT any one have tryed b4?

http://www.sandcosports.com/muscomxt.jeo?refid=14


----------



## gopro (Dec 21, 2004)

Amazing that this stuff has been around for 20 years already!!


----------



## V Player (Dec 21, 2004)

I tried it and I definately got good results from it. I didnt get the energy boost that it talks about, but then again I didnt get that with SwoleV2 or V12 either. If its a placebo effect....well then let it be so, lol. I think for the price I got good results and I could have gotten better with what I know now. Its something I will definately do again, just to see.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 21, 2004)

"Fortunately there is MUSCO-MXT which is 100% safe, has no side effects and has been shown to increase strength 30% in 30"

Where have I heard this before?      Oh yeah, every phony infomercial that comes on TV after 3am, ever made.


----------

